# OCZ SSD Vector Series, Better Than Vertex?



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 14, 2012)

I just noticed OCZ has a new SKU series, and according to the stats it surpasses the Vertex 4, what are your thoughts?

Vector - Indilinx Barefoot 3
http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-vector-series-sata-iii-2-5-ssd.html#specifications

Vertex 4 - Indilinx Everest 2
http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-vertex-4-sata-iii-2-5-ssd.html#specifications


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 14, 2012)

I was perusing the SSD section of Newegg today and noticed that series that I never saw before. I'm probably going to bite the bullet on a Corsair Force GS 240GB for $199 since their RMA process is painless, but it will be interesting to see what OCZ is doing these days since they always get a bad rap for crappy lifespans on their SSDs.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 14, 2012)

Actually uses a proprietary OCZ controller and not marvel like the vertex series. Whether that is good or bad is up for discussion. It is faster than the vertex 4.

I would certainly like one.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 14, 2012)

From what i hear performance wise,its up there with the samsung 840 pro,as far as reliability you get a warranty for 20GB writes a day for 5 years which is ALOT.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 14, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> From what i hear performance wise,its up there with the samsung 840 pro,as far as reliability you get a warranty for 20GB writes a day for 5 years which is ALOT.



meh im screwed at 20gb writes a day I easily surpass that with what I do


----------



## Nordic (Dec 14, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> meh im screwed at 20gb writes a day I easily surpass that with what I do



Are you sure you want an ssd then? Writes are ssd killers. If you write that much you might want to go with the ssd with the highest possible warranty.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 18, 2012)

If your looking to Write that much and still want high performance get a couple of these and raid them: Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD3000HLHX 300GB 1...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2012)

I think these Vectors are going to be smoking Fast with newer Firmware! Look at the Vertex 4 and what kind of whoop ass it released.


----------



## WillRock (Dec 21, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> meh im screwed at 20gb writes a day I easily surpass that with what I do



Go SLC then.

http://www.mydigitaldiscount.com/my...ch-supersspeed-sata-iii-6g-slc-sandforce-ssd/

Stay far away from VRaps. They are dinosours.

As for the Vector, it is the second fastest SSD. With the 840 Pro edging it very slightly in IOPs.


----------

